
Apache OpenOffice 4.1.4 Released - jimjag
https://blogs.apache.org/foundation/entry/the-apache-software-foundation-announces19
======
osullivj
The issue list [1] shows a very short list of minor patches. Cutting a release
is more than patches - testing and packaging is a lot of work. However, I do
wonder at the motivation for this release, since the wider OSS world has been
advocating LO and deprecating AOO for some time.

[1]
[https://bz.apache.org/ooo/buglist.cgi?list_id=233429&query_f...](https://bz.apache.org/ooo/buglist.cgi?list_id=233429&query_format=advanced&resolution=FIXED&resolution=FIXED_WITHOUT_CODE&target_milestone=4.1.4)

